# What is your political affiliation?



## KingAndrew (May 8, 2015)

What is your type and political affiliation?


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm an INFP living in the US. Obviously people on PerC who don't live in the US have only the _Other_ option to select...

I chose _Other_ because I don't strongly associate with enough aspects of either the Democrats or Republicans to consider myself either. I tend to be associated with what a majority consider the less agreeable aspects of either party: some of the strong morally directed and more personally restrictive Republican trends alongside the more egalitarian ends of leftist Democrats (really, more akin to Socialists). For many years I have not been able to vote for many candidates of either major party with a clear conscience. :sad:


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm an INTJ and I tend to side more with democrats, but I haven't explored their position enough to really know. I'm from Canada and support the New Democratic Party's position the most. I took some time to briefly look over the democrat platform for the United States and I tend to agree with it, but again, I haven't explored it.

I side most with the NDP though, so if you'd like to explore their positions, that tends to be where I stand politically.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

ISTJ

I usually vote republican, although I would be very happy to have something besides republican worth voting for. I am a libertarian leaning republican. I think the government has way too much control over our lives.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

This poll is the grandest false dichotomy I've seen in quite some time. There are way too many assumptions being made in question. You may wish to look into the Nolan chart to expand your horizons.


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

I was expecting something like this when I clicked this thread:









Very few things could be more unspecific than just "democrat" or "republican". Especially since I don't live in the US and my only opinion on your political parties is "please God not the republicans". The democrats are imo better but still not great.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

INTP. Uh, I don't know. I don't agree with either of the two parties on all issues.

I probably lean right of center in both political and economic issues.


----------



## LenaAndersen92 (May 15, 2015)

Clyme said:


> I'm an INTJ and I tend to side more with democrats, but I haven't explored their position enough to really know. I'm from Canada and support the New Democratic Party's position the most. I took some time to briefly look over the democrat platform for the United States and I tend to agree with it, but again, I haven't explored it.
> 
> I side most with the NDP though, so if you'd like to explore their positions, that tends to be where I stand politically.


I'm an INFJ and my political affiliation is the same as Clyme's. I live in Canada, and for as long as I've been able to vote, I've voted for the NDP. I agree with most of their policies and I like what they stand for. I've never liked the Liberal party or the Conservative party. I'm guessing NDP shares some of the values that the Democrats have, so I'll go with Democrats.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

ESFJ, Republican. Neoconservative to be exact. So think John McCain, Jeb Bush, Lindsey Graham, etc. I am 100% completely against legalizing marijuana.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm not from the US so "Democrat" and "Republican" mean nothing to me. 
I'm a right wing nationalist but progressive when it comes to some social issues (I support gay marriage and legalization of marijuana).


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

As South Park put it: it's always between a giant douche and a turd sandwich. 

I've never voted due to the system being a false dilemma. I also have no intention of voting until such time as the system is fixed and those running show some sort of intelligence, logic, and understanding across their entire platforms instead of just minute areas along with pandering to the electorate's emotions in order to gain political power.


----------



## sockratees (Apr 7, 2015)

The Me, Myself, And I party.


----------



## benningtonsmythe (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't support either of these parties!


----------



## overtherainbow (Oct 16, 2015)

Enfp green party in Canada


----------



## ZZZVader (Oct 1, 2015)

Never really was involved in politics before, but right now I'm a big supporter of Bernie Sanders lol.


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

SFP-Republican


Look ta all them dems tho...


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

INFJ. Social democrat. Supporting Bernie Sanders....I hope he survives the primaries so that I can vote for a candidate I truly believe in. Going to be great especially this will be the first presidential election where I will be eligible to vote.
If I could vote in my current country of residence (Canada) I would vote for NDP or Liberal...whichever way I have to vote that maximizes the change of the current Conservative government being ousted.


overtherainbow said:


> Enfp green party in Canada


Asking this out of curiosity, do you live in the riding where Elizabeth May is running?


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

I refuse to give myself a political affiliation. It is maddening. I don't believe in the 2 party system and no party feels right in my skin. But I will admit that I have primarily voted democrat. I find it feels like it's all a joke since in the U.S., we are clearly experiencing an oligarchy and I feel like a puppet on a stage. I feel like these big wizards of Oz are watching me on the giant screen, smoking Cuban cigars and laughing at me. (The U.S. voter.) It feels like the joke is on me. I'll always vote though on pure principle.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Voluntaryist(philosophical anarchist), Austro-libertarian.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

If I had to choose from the American two party system, Republican. But neither option really expresses my political position.


----------



## NewYorkEagle (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm an ENFJ and I live with a family full of Democrats.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

left–right politics is a sham


----------



## WaffleSingSong (Oct 5, 2014)

I tend to identify myself as a "Liberaltarian" but I don't have any preference for any political parties in an ideological way. I'm loving Bernie, regardless.


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

jamaix said:


> ISTJ
> 
> I usually vote republican, although I would be very happy to have something besides republican worth voting for. I am a libertarian leaning republican. I think the government has way too much control over our lives.


But don't you care about poor people, women, and other minorities?


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm almost a complete fiscal conservative (flat tax, anti-corporate welfare, and free trade) with more moderate social views with indecisive stances (legalizing drugs) liberal (environmentally-friendly, anti-war, anti-death penalty are socially liberal according to Nolan chart) or conservative (pro-life but HUGE contraceptives supporter to prevent unwanted pregnancies)


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Libertarian Democrat if that makes any sense. Basically for as small of government as possible but also support things like universal health care since it costs way less per capita than what we have, reasonable gun control, and I could really care less about most social issues.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

INFP, I'm an independent and have no desire to associate myself with either party. I vote according to the issues at the time, I think ideals are great but ideologies are usually to rigid to be practical. I do tend to be very liberal regarding social issues.


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

I vote conservative, but I don't know. I'm torn between that which seems realistic and concern for the poor.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

INFP Democratic Socialist


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't vote because I'm too lazy to leave the house.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm a cesspool supporter.

Give me all the power is my ideology.


----------



## Fascist (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

NomadLeviathan said:


> I vote conservative, but I don't know. I'm torn between that which seems realistic and concern for the poor.


Unrealistic concern for the poor can create more problems for the poor and everyone else, though.

There are many arguments to be made for lowering taxes and regulation and working on social problems directly, rather than through unwieldy and expensively inefficient government programs. Especially when programs for supposed public benefit are designed to support some specific corporations/demographics that support or therefore would support the party in question, exclusively and minimally, without understanding or addressing the real roots of the problem.

There are problems with both political parties, but it's a simplistic misconception that you should just vote for the democrats if you have a heart.

I'd argue that it's better to be realistic, as a starting point.


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

I've been telling someone on this forum that there is a correlation between type and politics, but I don't think he believed me....

not at all surprised that ntps, nfjs, nfps are all liberals.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

ENTP: Dictatorship.


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

bender477 said:


> I've been telling someone on this forum that there is a correlation between type and politics, but I don't think he believed me....
> 
> not at all surprised that ntps, nfjs, nfps are all liberals.


But they aren't, with me being the first example. I've also seen several NFJs that were anything but (except for on some social issues).


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

NomadLeviathan said:


> But they aren't, with me being the first example. I've also seen several NFJs that were anything but (except for on some social issues).


hello, did you look at the poll results?

edit: sorry, my language was imprecise, there is def a huge correlation tho.


----------



## NomadLeviathan (Jun 21, 2015)

bender477 said:


> hello, did you look at the poll results?
> 
> sorry, my language was imprecise, there is def a huge correlation tho.


I did, and I see _3.03% - NFJ Republican_


----------



## Fascist (Dec 22, 2014)

bender477 said:


> hello, did you look at the poll results?
> 
> edit: sorry, my language was imprecise, there is def a huge correlation tho.


i think it has less to do with MBTI and more to do with being politically weak and left leaning is the majority openly held opinion in general these days.

it's the "safer" way to think if you want to fit in.


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

Fascist said:


> left leaning is the majority openly held opinion in general these days.


liberalism has the perk of actually being aligned with reality.


----------



## Fascist (Dec 22, 2014)

bender477 said:


> liberalism has the perk of actually being aligned with reality.


show me equality in nature and i'd agree.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

bender477 said:


> hello, did you look at the poll results?
> 
> edit: sorry, my language was imprecise, there is def a huge correlation tho.


Definitely a correlation. You could argue that a less informed F-type is more likely to err on the side of what seems compassionate, and go leftist, while a similarly uninformed T-type, being less swayed by the feelings they associate with the surface appearance, would be distributed a little more evenly based on other factors.

This would be a broad and tentative generalisation, based on the assumption that there are usually more uninformed people, politically, than there are informed people (that is, people who engage in-depth with a broad scope of political philosophy). It seems like a good explanation of this trend, which I have definitely noticed, and also explains why the only right-wing NFs I personally know started out as leftists and only turned to right-wing ideas after some extensive personal reflection.


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

Fascist said:


> show me equality in nature and i'd agree.


show me an animal in nature as capable of complex thought & moral judgment, and I'll agree.


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

Exquisitor said:


> after some extensive personal reflection.


personal reflection is not a good way to decide on political orientation.
you gotta get out there and experience things.
I decided on mine after talking to people and learning what was impt to them.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

bender477 said:


> I've been telling someone on this forum that there is a correlation between type and politics, but I don't think he believed me....
> 
> not at all surprised that ntps, nfjs, nfps are all liberals.


Interesting that you should say that. I don't think it would be absolute, but I would be surprised if there wasn't any correlation at all.
Here are some statistics: https://www.personalitypage.com/html/political_affil.html
Type and U.S. Political Party Affiliations
As with pretty much any statistics relating to typology, they're pretty inconsistent. One seems to imply that INFJs are more right wing, and another seems to imply that INFJs are more left wing. INTPs lean right on both.


----------



## Fascist (Dec 22, 2014)

bender477 said:


> show me an animal in nature as capable of complex thought & moral judgment, and I'll agree.


so it's not actually based on reality, just your biased opinion?


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Fascist said:


> show me equality in nature and i'd agree.


How often do animals fly to the moon? Cure diseases? Break the bounds of evolution by controlling our environment?
We aren't cavemen or wild animals anymore and hopefully never will be again. Aside from natural disasters, what happens in nature is largely irrelevant to us at this point.


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

Fascist said:


> so it's not actually based on reality, just your biased opinion?


are you telling me that dogs are smarter than humans?




Rebelgoatalliance said:


> Here are some statistics: https://www.personalitypage.com/html/political_affil.html
> Type and U.S. Political Party Affiliations


it's my understanding that a lot of the info on that site is several years old. I may have been a conservative myself when that was published.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

hi, just looking for help. I'm brand new. How do I attach somebodies comment with my reply to them?


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

spidershane said:


> hi, just looking for help. I'm brand new. How do I attach somebodies comment with my reply to them?


Hi. Just press the "Reply With Quote" button under the comment you want to quote.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

To answer the actual topic, I'm neither a democrat or a republican. I'm a registered Independent. In principal, I'm a centrist, but usually end up leaning left in practice.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

bender477 said:


> personal reflection is not a good way to decide on political orientation.
> you gotta get out there and experience things.
> I decided on mine after talking to people and learning what was impt to them.


Wow, you're making massive assumptions about what I mean. I'm learning to expect it from you, though.

"Extensive personal reflection" meaning reflecting on values, working out terminal vs instrumental values, reading about all the different proposed systems for meeting those values, and of course talking to others and political groups and seeing different politics in action. No one's going to develop a nuanced worldview either by isolating themselves, or by surrounding themselves with others who all share a worldview. Unfortunately, that's often the most available kind of face-to-face political discussion, which is why it's handy to be able to go online and find communities with different distributions of political ideology, and have extended conversations and debates more detached from the kind of emotions and biases you can get face-to-face. It's definitely been vital for me to be able to discover and unpack some of my own biases and prejudices.


----------



## Fascist (Dec 22, 2014)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> How often do animals fly to the moon? Cure diseases? Break the bounds of evolution by controlling our environment?
> We aren't cavemen or wild animals anymore and hopefully never will be again. Aside from natural disasters, what happens in nature is largely irrelevant to us at this point.


What created the disease? What is the environment you're controlling? What is control? What is the purpose of innovation and invention?

These are all nature, natural instincts, and this entire universe has it's laws. 

Equality does not exist in it, nowhere to be found. Not even in humanity is it a natural occurence. You have to be taught others political opinions to even be exposed to the concept. 

Which usually have malicious means...

Equality is only in the interest of the weak, at the behest of the strong.


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

Exquisitor said:


> Wow, you're making massive assumptions about what I mean. I'm learning to expect it from you, though.


maybe because what is commonly meant by "personal reflection" is sitting in a room by yourself thinking about things.... with little to no external input.


----------



## overtherainbow (Oct 16, 2015)

Jakuri said:


> Asking this out of curiosity, do you live in the riding where Elizabeth May is running?


Nope. I live in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

bender477 said:


> show me an animal in nature as capable of complex thought & moral judgment, and I'll agree.


complex thoughts and moral judgements are mutually exclusive.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

Technically, I'm not registered with any party. In practice I'm more of a Republican than a Democrat.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Independent with right-center view.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

NDP ftw.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Theocrat
- Otherwise politically neutral.

ISFP


----------

